# Compra de casa okupada



## 888z (13 Dic 2021)

Buenas tardes,

Después de pasar un 2020 muy jodido por tener unos vecinos okupas obsesionados con nosotros durante 9 meses, me ha salido una situación cercana relacionada con ello.

Tengo un amigo que va a comprar una casa del banco okupada, muy bien de precio, pero okupada. En un principio, mi amigo habló con los okupas ya que son conocidos del mismo pueblo y le indicaron que no habría problema, que lo entendían, que estaban en otra casa también (es verdad, muchísimo más grande) y que se irían sin problemas cuando se ejecutara la compra.

Exactamente son 5 casas pareadas okupadas y mi amigo compra una de ellas, se compran todas a la misma vez. Los futuros propietarios de las otras casas ya han pactado con los otros okupas.

Hace dos días mi amigo fue a hablar con ellos para indicarles que durante Diciembre se ejecutaría la compra, y ahora le han dicho que se quedan en la casa y que ellos no quieren dinero. Y lo peor de todo, *son una pareja con un bebé de pocos meses de edad, que han estado viviendo allí 4 años.

¿Recomendaciones? ¿Salirse de la compra? *

Lo bueno es que el banco solo las vende por pack, por lo que todos salen jodidos, a no ser que busquen a otro y no creo que sea tan fácil viendo la situación.

Gracias como siempre!


----------



## 888z (13 Dic 2021)

Es lo que se merecen, pero si haces eso te pueden pillar.

Además, hay cámaras por la zona.


----------



## reniris (13 Dic 2021)

888z dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Después de pasar un 2020 muy jodido por tener unos vecinos okupas obsesionados con nosotros durante 9 meses, me ha salido una situación cercana relacionada con ello.
> 
> ...




Vi una situación parecida con un edificio Okupado de viviendas nuevas,no recuerdo pero creo que el edificio tenía unos 40 pisos en total.

- Previo pago a los okupas dejaron hacer una inspección ocular de los pisos para conocer el estado real de los mismos.

- La venta de los pisos la llevo una inmobiliaria,el objetivo venderlos todos a la vez y luego contratar una empresa de desokupación que fuera vaciando el edificio.

- Conozco a gente(y esto no es ninguna fantasmada),que lograron comprar el piso por la cuarta parte de su valor. Mucha gente se compro 2 y 3 pisos.

- Se ejecuto la venta y se contrato la empresa de desokupación,creo que les llevo sobre 15 días vaciar el edificio entero.

- Los pisos algunos tenían daños por importes de 15000 o 20000 €,otros estaban intactos.

- Todos los que compraron ganaron una pasta,conozco el caso de uno que se compro 3 apartamentos. No llevo a 100.000 € lo que invirtio en ellos y hoy los tiene alquilados por 550 € cada uno.


----------



## Pajirri (13 Dic 2021)

compralo, voy y al perroflauta le digo..ese niño es mio..veras como sale tarifando la pareja y adios problema.

son 2000.


----------



## mike69 (13 Dic 2021)

El banco vende una casa con okupa: el problema es del banco.

Tú compras la casa con un okupa: el problema es tuyo.

Para comprar una casa de banco ocupada yo compraría con un gran descuento.

Al final si quieres echarlos vas a terminar en el juzgado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orooo (13 Dic 2021)

No puedes okupar una casa okupada. Es el disfrute del voto.


----------



## t_chip (13 Dic 2021)

!Que parezcan tres accidentes!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cerilloprieto (13 Dic 2021)

Vaya país de mierda, pero de putísima mierda. Y los que entran en el juego pagando a okupas, más todavía.


----------



## Zoeric (14 Dic 2021)

Cómo que no quieren dinero? Se referirán a que quieren más dinero.
Casi todo tiene un precio es esta vida. Irse de una casa ocupada seguro que lo tiene.
Contratar unos extorsionadores, también.


----------



## luron (14 Dic 2021)

Que este hilo exista solo se debe a la mierda de país que tenemos. Si este fuese un jodido país normal al amigo del autor del hilo no se plantearía este problema.

Yo desistiría de la compra. Además, no se sabe qué pueden llegar a a hacer esos indeseables con el inmueble (destrozarlo, quemarlo....) durante el tiempo que duraría el largo y tortuoso camino judicial.


----------



## cacho_perro (14 Dic 2021)

VAMOS, QUE EL BANCO HABLÓ O UNTÓ A LOS OKUPAS PARA QUE SE PORTARAN BIEN HASTA QUE EL PRINGAO DE TURNO APOQUINARA Y AHORA QUE ESTÁ PILLADO DICEN QUE DE PRIMO HA PASADO A SHURPRIMO....


----------



## Dolce (14 Dic 2021)

Una visita de cortesía nocturna para negociar con ellos...y que parezca un accidente.


----------



## morethanafeeling (14 Dic 2021)

Fiarse de la palabra de unos okupas... ¿Qué podía salir mal?

Hace poco vi una casita que me encantó por un precio unos 40.000 euros por debajo de su precio normal. Estaba okupada. Esos 40k viene a ser lo que te vas a tener que gastar en echarlos ya sea vía juicios, chantajes, destrozos y/o empresas de desokupación. Aparte de las preocupaciones y dolores de cabeza durante una buena temporada.

Ni loco compro una vivienda okupada.


----------



## jo54 (14 Dic 2021)

luron dijo:


> Que este hilo exista solo se debe a la mierda de país que tenemos. Si este fuese un jodido país normal al amigo del autor del hilo no se plantearía este problema.
> 
> Yo desistiría de la compra. Además, no se sabe qué pueden llegar a a hacer esos indeseables con el inmueble (destrozarlo, quemarlo....) durante el tiempo que duraría el largo y tortuoso camino judicial.





cerilloprieto dijo:


> Vaya país de mierda, pero de putísima mierda. Y los que entran en el juego pagando a okupas, más todavía.



No es ninguna mierda de pais, la mierda sera los que lo habitan. Me encuentro residiendo en Irlanda y se echa bastante de menos cosas de Espana, que a pesar de lo que tiene dentro, no deja de ser un gran pais.

Lo que nunca me ha cabido en la cabeza, y en lo que supongo os tengo que dar la razon, es como un pais que tiene todo para ser el mejor pais del mundo, tiene dentro lo mas cainita, envidioso y asquerosamente marxista de este puto mundo. Los espanoles no nos merecemos Espana. He recibido alguna que otra llamada de alguna empresa para volver y da autentico asco ver las tretas, enganos y demas estafas y mediasverdades que pretenden. Mas asco da lo que hay ahora mismo mandando en Espana. Masones que solo quieren verla rota a ritmo record.

Como un pais tan bonito, tan caracteristico, otrora imperio, esta lleno de gente con tanto odio y tanto rencor es algo que no atiende a la logica. Aun asi Viva Espana

En cuanto al hilo, llamate a los buenos de Desokupa. Igual os hacen precio de grupo aunque lo que dan ganas es de tomarse uno la Justicia por su mano y coger un palo y empezar a soltar hostias hasta que se vayan


----------



## Covaleda (14 Dic 2021)

La ventaja del comprador de casa okupada -aparte del mejor precio- es que "no sabe" que lo está. Me explico. Puede ejecutar la operación, en la que obviamente no figura esta eventualidad, y plantarse un día y tapiar, vaciar, o lo que sea, aprovechando una salida de los okupas, en una acción rápida y contundente, que impida la reokupación, en plan meter máquinas, desmontar ventanas, llevar a equipo de reformas o limpieza, etc.
Si hay algún problema, oiga yo acabo de comprar esta casa y no tengo ni idea de que ahí hubiera alguien.


----------



## luron (14 Dic 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> La ventaja del comprador de casa okupada -aparte del mejor precio- es que "no sabe" que lo está. Me explico. Puede ejecutar la operación, en la que obviamente no figura esta eventualidad, y plantarse un día y tapiar, vaciar, o lo que sea, aprovechando una salida de los okupas, en una acción rápida y contundente, que impida la reokupación, en plan meter máquinas, desmontar ventanas, llevar a equipo de reformas o limpieza, etc.
> Si hay algún problema, oiga yo acabo de comprar esta casa y no tengo ni idea de que ahí hubiera alguien.



Dudo que el banco se arriesgue a que no figure en el contrato mención a la situación posesoria del inmueble.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Dic 2021)

luron dijo:


> Dudo que el banco se arriesgue a que no figure en el contrato mención a la situación posesoria del inmueble.



¿Cuál es el riesgo para el banco?


----------



## luron (14 Dic 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el riesgo para el banco?



Podria incurrir en delito de estafa impropia.
Así mismo podría considerarse que la ocultación de la verdadera situación posesoria del inmueble da lugar a la aplicación de una acción redhibitoria o una acción quianti minoris (el comprador puede ver el inmueble previamente sin estar ocupado, y posteriormente este ser ocupado antes de la venta). Para mí sería perfectamente identificable a un vicio oculto conocido por el vendedor.

No se puede exigir al comprador estar visitando o vigilando el inmueble constantemente antes de la venta para conocer su situación posesoria.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

reniris dijo:


> Vi una situación parecida con un edificio Okupado de viviendas nuevas,no recuerdo pero creo que el edificio tenía unos 40 pisos en total.
> 
> - Previo pago a los okupas dejaron hacer una inspección ocular de los pisos para conocer el estado real de los mismos.
> 
> ...



Practicamente el mismo caso, pero solo son 6 viviendas. En este caso, calculo que el valor es al 50%-60% del valor normal, conozco ventas reales de viviendas similares en la misma zona.

El problema que vemos, es el niño recien engendrado. Siempre se ha dicho que trae problemas.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

La ley es una mierda. Ya hemos llamado hoy a "desocupadores", y nos han comentado que están acostumbrados a tirar familias con niños, ya que suelen trabajar contra gypsis y similar, y estos son de engendrar amenudo. Espero que sea cierto.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

Sí, sí, está claro que llamaran a desokupadores, si lo ven viable, claro. Primero intentaremos ir para "negociar". Ya se que es mierda negociar, pero cuando no hay salidas legales o los desokupadores son bastante más caros... Pues es lo que hay. Es una mierda.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

mike69 dijo:


> El banco vende una casa con okupa: el problema es del banco.
> 
> Tú compras la casa con un okupa: el problema es tuyo.
> 
> ...



Ya está claro que el problema es del que compra, por eso pido consejo para mi amigo en este foro. La compra es muy buena, con gran descuento como comentas. No queremos juzgado, "desokupadores" mejor. O pagarles a los okupas menos de lo que le costarían.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Vaya país de mierda, pero de putísima mierda. Y los que entran en el juego pagando a okupas, más todavía.



Ya, no es de buen gusto pagar a los okupas... Pero si te sale más rápido y más barato que "desokupadores" y que juzgado... ¿No lo haríais?

Siempre se piensa que lo mejor es quemarlos vivos, pero cuando tienes la situación, te lo piensas dos veces y no lo haces. Mira si hay okupaciones y no he visto ninguna noticia sobre una venganza a okupa.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Cómo que no quieren dinero? Se referirán a que quieren más dinero.
> Casi todo tiene un precio es esta vida. Irse de una casa ocupada seguro que lo tiene.
> Contratar unos extorsionadores, también.



Ya está claro. Les diremos que los "desokupadores" nos cuestan 1000 euros y los tirarán en 1 día (o algunos más si se ponen reacios en realidad). Y para pagar más de 500, preferimos pagarlos a los "desokupadores". Empezaremos por 200 euros. Lo malo es que son gente con coches que valen 20000 euros de segunda mano, pero bueno, que piensen que mejor una cifra corta que nada. Si no cuela, irán "irán desokupadores" aunque cuesten más.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

luron dijo:


> Podria incurrir en delito de estafa impropia.
> Así mismo podría considerarse que la ocultación de la verdadera situación posesoria del inmueble da lugar a la aplicación de una acción redhibitoria o una acción quianti minoris (el comprador puede ver el inmueble previamente sin estar ocupado, y posteriormente este ser ocupado antes de la venta). Para mí sería perfectamente identificable a un vicio oculto conocido por el vendedor.
> 
> No se puede exigir al comprador estar visitando o vigilando el inmueble constantemente antes de la venta para conocer su situación posesoria.



El banco vende las viviendas explicando al comprador que están okupadas en este caso. Por eso están muy bien de precio.
El problema real del banco es que las vende a bajo valor. Supongo.


----------



## Luftwuaje (14 Dic 2021)

Con un bebé? Pffff te valía más casi que tuvieran la casa a su nombre y que se la okupases tú.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

Sí, tenemos juzgados cerca y están bastante abarrotados. De los cinco que hay, algunos van más rápidos que otros. Solo por curiosidad, alguno sabe el tiempo que puede costar yendo por la vía de juzgado? ¿Algún tiempo mínimo o máximo, más o menos? (haciéndo bien la denuncia, claro, no somos torpes, ya que se de gente que ha puesto cada denuncia de torpe... Si no lo haces bien, mal vas)

Al 100% que mi amigo irá por desokupas. Pero si alguien ha tenido algún caso similar, pues puede decirlo por curiosidad. 

Palizas y eso, preferimos no entrar en guerra si no es necesario.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

jo54 dijo:


> No es ninguna mierda de pais, la mierda sera los que lo habitan. Me encuentro residiendo en Irlanda y se echa bastante de menos cosas de Espana, que a pesar de lo que tiene dentro, no deja de ser un gran pais.
> 
> Lo que nunca me ha cabido en la cabeza, y en lo que supongo os tengo que dar la razon, es como un pais que tiene todo para ser el mejor pais del mundo, tiene dentro lo mas cainita, envidioso y asquerosamente marxista de este puto mundo. Los espanoles no nos merecemos Espana. He recibido alguna que otra llamada de alguna empresa para volver y da autentico asco ver las tretas, enganos y demas estafas y mediasverdades que pretenden. Mas asco da lo que hay ahora mismo mandando en Espana. Masones que solo quieren verla rota a ritmo record.
> 
> ...



Tienes completa razón. Tenemos buen clima, somos amistosos, se vive bien. Incluso algo de industria, nos podemos formar y tenemos médicos, ya está claro que pagando la seguridad social cada mes... 

No costaría cambiar algunas leyes para bien, como el caso de los okupas. Hay gente necesitada o comproblemas, pero que los estudien y que los ayuden a ellos solo. Pero cada vez hay más gente "normal" que vive del cuento, con pagas, ayudas del alquiler, ayudas para comer... Se ponen con 500 euros sin trabajar al més, más cuatro plantas o cuatro trapicheos, vives sin levantarte para ir a trabajar. 

También podrían agilizar trámites de hacienda, simplificarlo todo. Comparados con países del sur de América, somos afortunados.

Quizás los tontos somos los que pagamos cada més.

Por cierto, yo también estuve en Irlanda unos años. Allí también hay muchos con el vasito pidiendo por la calle, jeje. O por lo menos habían muchos en Dublín hace 15 años.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

Gracias por la info. ¿Habían niños?


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> La ventaja del comprador de casa okupada -aparte del mejor precio- es que "no sabe" que lo está. Me explico. Puede ejecutar la operación, en la que obviamente no figura esta eventualidad, y plantarse un día y tapiar, vaciar, o lo que sea, aprovechando una salida de los okupas, en una acción rápida y contundente, que impida la reokupación, en plan meter máquinas, desmontar ventanas, llevar a equipo de reformas o limpieza, etc.
> Si hay algún problema, oiga yo acabo de comprar esta casa y no tengo ni idea de que ahí hubiera alguien.



Es buena idea, pero un poco arriesgada. Se pueden quedar con la casa limpia, con las máquinas y con las ventanas.

Te comento. En mi primer post indiqué que había tenido problemas con vecinos okupas durante casi todo el año. Los okupas se largaron durante 20 días, y a las 24h llamé al vecino propietario. Le pagué rejas, bombín y tapamos la puerta con chapas, el tío no tenía dinero y era medio tonto. Pues cuando volvieron, entraron por una ventana. Propietario llamó a GC, y los okupas indicaron que hacía meses que estaban ahí, que se habían ido unos días solo, que es su casa principal. Resultado, la GC le indicó al propietario que se fuera a su casa. 

Ya está claro, el tonto acabé siendo yo.


----------



## 888z (14 Dic 2021)

A nosotros nos han comentado los desokupas que no hay problema por tirar okupas con niños, pero siempre se ha dicho lo contrario. Por eso preguntamos.

Además nos han comentado que podemos pagar sobre el 30% para que vengan y el otro 70% cuando les tiren, por lo que bien. Y nos hace pensar que realmente no es problema el niño engendro.


----------



## coleccionador (14 Dic 2021)

Quieres follones y es una ocasión única, adelante

Pasas de líos, sal corriendo


----------



## Covaleda (14 Dic 2021)

888z dijo:


> Es buena idea, pero un poco arriesgada. Se pueden quedar con la casa limpia, con las máquinas y con las ventanas.
> 
> Te comento. En mi primer post indiqué que había tenido problemas con vecinos okupas durante casi todo el año. Los okupas se largaron durante 20 días, y a las 24h llamé al vecino propietario. Le pagué rejas, bombín y tapamos la puerta con chapas, el tío no tenía dinero y era medio tonto. Pues cuando volvieron, entraron por una ventana. Propietario llamó a GC, y los okupas indicaron que hacía meses que estaban ahí, que se habían ido unos días solo, que es su casa principal. Resultado, la GC le indicó al propietario que se fuera a su casa.
> 
> Ya está claro, el tonto acabé siendo yo.



Los dos errores están a la vista, no haberse quedado dentro de la casa por un lado y llamar a la GC luego.
Pero el de base es el primero. Vuelve el okupa y que sea él el que llame a los picoletos o a quien quiera y demuestre que tú, el propietario que está dentro, no lo eres y que la casa es suya.


----------



## Black Jack (14 Dic 2021)

888z dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Después de pasar un 2020 muy jodido por tener unos vecinos okupas obsesionados con nosotros durante 9 meses, me ha salido una situación cercana relacionada con ello.
> 
> ...



Vete al banco y dices que te estás pensando la compra de ese inmueble en concreto, pero que quieres comprarte otro y que si te pueden enseñar otros pisos. Si tienen más cojonudo, que te lleven a tres o cuatro y te quedas con la ubicación. Luego vais los 5 compradores al okupa y le decís que sabes de otro pisito del banco que está muy bien y que se lo dices, pero que tiene que irse del piso. Si dice que no , le agarráis entre 3, le decís que la negativa no es una opción válida, y le pegáis una buena paliza pero focalizando los golpes en la barriga. Y ya está, se va a otro techo y deja de molestar a la gente de bien. Aunque sinceramente, yo no me tomaría tantas molestias, iría directamente a pegarle una paliza.


----------



## mondeja (14 Dic 2021)

Black Jack dijo:


> Vete al banco y dices que te estás pensando la compra de ese inmueble en concreto, pero que quieres comprarte otro y que si te pueden enseñar otros pisos. Si tienen más cojonudo, que te lleven a tres o cuatro y te quedas con la ubicación. Luego vais los 5 compradores al okupa y le decís que sabes de otro pisito del banco que está muy bien y que se lo dices, pero que tiene que irse del piso. Si dice que no , le agarráis entre 3, le decís que la negativa no es una opción válida, y le pegáis una buena paliza pero focalizando los golpes en la barriga. Y ya está, se va a otro techo y deja de molestar a la gente de bien. Aunque sinceramente, yo no me tomaría tantas molestias, iría directamente a pegarle una paliza.



Te mejoro el plan: okupa tu mismo el piso y le das las llaves al okupa.


----------



## Sansonuro (14 Dic 2021)

Usa mataratas


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (14 Dic 2021)

Lo que yo haría no te lo puedo contar por aquí por las repercusiones legales que me acarreraría, al menos eso me ha dicho mi abogado


----------



## François (14 Dic 2021)

888z dijo:


> Sí, tenemos juzgados cerca y están bastante abarrotados. De los cinco que hay, algunos van más rápidos que otros. Solo por curiosidad, alguno sabe el tiempo que puede costar yendo por la vía de juzgado? ¿Algún tiempo mínimo o máximo, más o menos? (haciéndo bien la denuncia, claro, no somos torpes, ya que se de gente que ha puesto cada denuncia de torpe... Si no lo haces bien, mal vas)
> 
> Al 100% que mi amigo irá por desokupas. Pero si alguien ha tenido algún caso similar, pues puede decirlo por curiosidad.
> 
> Palizas y eso, preferimos no entrar en guerra si no es necesario.



Por los juzgados de 2 años para arriba.


----------



## Remero consentido (14 Dic 2021)

luron dijo:


> Que este hilo exista solo se debe a la mierda de país que tenemos. Si este fuese un jodido país normal al amigo del autor del hilo no se plantearía este problema.
> 
> Yo desistiría de la compra. Además, no se sabe qué pueden llegar a a hacer esos indeseables con el inmueble (destrozarlo, quemarlo....) durante el tiempo que duraría el largo y tortuoso camino judicial.




A pesar de que para escriturar una vivienda se necesita pasar y pagar notario y registro de la propiedad. Nos dicen que es por seguridad jurídica y tal.
Luego el ay untamiento te exige el IBI analmente.... Pero da igual, te la okupan y el sistema nos cuenta que es que no se puede hacer mucho, salvo meterse en un larguísimo proceso que no garantiza que a los 3 años, despues del juicio por el que fueran echados, al siguiente dia se te metan otros okupas.

Esto es realmente un país de mucha mierd@, muchísima


----------



## circodelia2 (14 Dic 2021)

Que acertadas son las siglas : cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del *ESTADO *y al ciudadano de bien que le den y se busque la vida, joder si el dueño demuestra que lo es pues esas mismas fuerzas y cuerpos deberían asegurar al propietario la devolución del inmueble en menos de 24 h. 
....


----------



## Remero consentido (14 Dic 2021)

888z dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Después de pasar un 2020 muy jodido por tener unos vecinos okupas obsesionados con nosotros durante 9 meses, me ha salido una situación cercana relacionada con ello.
> 
> ...




Ojito con las desokupaciones... Algunos son muy vengativos... ¿ Quienes pueden ser ? y le pegan fuego antes de irse a modo de venganza. Es que ya ha pasado





__





Investigan si el incendio que afectó a dos chalés y calcinó 11 coches en Eurovillas fue provocado por los okupas


La Guardia Civil investiga si el incendio ocurrido el pasado viernes en la urbanización Eurovillas de Nuevo Baztán y Villar del Olmo, que afectó a dos chalés y que calcinó 11 vehíc




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Remero consentido (14 Dic 2021)

888z dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Después de pasar un 2020 muy jodido por tener unos vecinos okupas obsesionados con nosotros durante 9 meses, me ha salido una situación cercana relacionada con ello.
> 
> ...




Lo que está claro es que si tienes una empresa, o capacidad de desokupacion, puedes montar una empresa para comprar viviendas a los bancos. Menudo negocio !


----------



## morethanafeeling (14 Dic 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> La ventaja del comprador de casa okupada -aparte del mejor precio- es que "no sabe" que lo está. Me explico. Puede ejecutar la operación, en la que obviamente no figura esta eventualidad, y plantarse un día y tapiar, vaciar, o lo que sea, aprovechando una salida de los okupas, en una acción rápida y contundente, que impida la reokupación, en plan meter máquinas, desmontar ventanas, llevar a equipo de reformas o limpieza, etc.
> Si hay algún problema, oiga yo acabo de comprar esta casa y no tengo ni idea de que ahí hubiera alguien.



Da igual. Si los okupas pueden demostrar que estaban viviendo allí, ya se por padrón, testimonios o de cualquier otra forma de nada sirve que tú no supieras nada. Los moradores son ellos y que tú no lo sepas no es su problema. Así funcionan las leyes en España. Para echarlos tienes que seguir todos los trámites judiciales pertinentes.

Eso aparte de que a ver que juez se cree que un recién propietario no sabe que su propiedad está okupada pero "casualmente" se presenta justo en el momento en que no están y se pone a tapiar puertas y ventanas (porque llevando a cabo unas reformas únicamente no vas a impedir que vuelvan a entrar probablemente acompañados de la policía).

Algunos parece que no sabéis en que país vivís.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Dic 2021)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Algunos parece que no sabéis en que país vivís.



Te lo parecerá, pero solo eso.


----------



## FilibustHero (14 Dic 2021)

Comprar una casa ocupada con la promesa de que se van a ir y van a respetar la propiedad privada solo cuando sea tuya.

Es como casarse con un travelo con la promesa de que va a respetar tu culo


----------



## DraghiEmpire (15 Dic 2021)

Hay que colocarles un fardo de 1 kilo y llamar a los maderos. O torturarles poniendo la música a toda hostia, colándote en la casa para asustarles, cualquier cosa que se te ocurra para amargarles la existencia. El resto viene solo.


----------



## 888z (16 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Por los juzgados de 2 años para arriba.



¿Estás seguro de esto? ¿Conoces casos personalmente?

Yo conozco personalmente bastantes casos de alquileres, no suelen durar más de 6 meses + los meses que te dicen que te pagan la semana que viene y tardas en denunciar, claro. No se si es diferente al no ser alquiler.


----------



## François (16 Dic 2021)

888z dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro de esto? ¿Conoces casos personalmente?
> 
> Yo conozco personalmente bastantes casos de alquileres, no suelen durar más de 6 meses + los meses que te dicen que te pagan la semana que viene y tardas en denunciar, claro. No se si es diferente al no ser alquiler.



Conozco varios casos personalmente. Sobre todo uno que me afectaba directamente y tardaron más de 2 años y medio porque se empezó por lo penal y no se admitió y hubo que volver a empezar todo por lo civil y fueron 2 años desde que se volvió a empezar. Esto fue hará 6 o 7 años, creo que cambiaron algo de la ley pero por lo que vengo oyendo las cosas siguen igual. 2 años mínimo para echar unos okupas.


----------



## 888z (16 Dic 2021)

La casa está situada en un pueblo costero, turístico, a unos 150 del mar, se ve el mar desde la puerta. Los okupas están en todas partes, y las casas así vuelan para los okupas.


----------



## 888z (16 Dic 2021)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Ojito con las desokupaciones... Algunos son muy vengativos... ¿ Quienes pueden ser ? y le pegan fuego antes de irse a modo de venganza. Es que ya ha pasado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, por eso queremos intentar arreglarlo sin llamar a los desokupas. Solo amenazando con ellos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Dic 2021)

Ke raroh ke les ayan enganhado!

Los okupaj son jenteh de onor i de palavrah!


----------



## agon (17 Dic 2021)

Es cosa de que vayan saliendo de la casa de poco en poco, y nunca vuelvan a entrar, ni aparecer....


----------



## agon (17 Dic 2021)

Si conoces a alguien del este de Europa, te lo gestiona fácil, y si no es el, te dará el contacto de quien si


----------



## 888z (17 Dic 2021)

No es tan fácil.

Los okupas llegan a la casa que le ha okupado el propietario, llaman a la poli y enseñan fotos, o simplemente les recuerdan que hace unas semanas vinieron a "verles" a su casa okupada donde viven. 

He visto propietario con el rabo entre las piernas y yendo a su casa de vuelta con mis propios ojos después de esto, después de cambiar cerradura, indicar a la guardia que había recuperado casa porque hace días que no hay nadie, etc.


----------

